# Bored of Classical music? (Try mixing)



## wolfgangamadeus (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't know about you, but every so often I need a break from classical music and have a go at something else (it doesn't normally last long). I recently tried a bit of mixing. Here are the results. Just a bit of fun. Enjoy


----------

